# Big Iron at IEW spring steam



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Jim and JoAnn for hosting another outstanding outing, hospitality and dinner. The meet was highlighted by the numerous big locomotive: Big Boy, Allegheny, Cab Forward, GS4, Berkshire, K4, and the show piece the Aster Challenger. Through I was not there on Friday I understand a 250 lbs freight train was sucessfully pulled up the 1 % grade, a "stress" test for the Challenger. The freight train weight was due to the massive number of brass freight and stock cars. Great to see the Challenger and Big Boy teaming together for freight delivery! The companionship and weather was grand.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice bark on that mikado.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Everyone 

The most unique train on the video is the 0 gauge Neff propane fired live steam Erie locomotive pulling the stainless steel passenger cars. It used to be that the 32mm track was only used by the 16mm guys at the narrow gauge meet. I am in the process of removing the dual gauge to restore the passing tracks on the inside gauge one main line and re-laying the 32mm [gauge 0] as a separate line. 

On Saturday we had two Cab Forwards [AC-6 and AC-12], the Big Boy, Challenger, and two Alleghenys. Add in three NKP Berkshires, a C&O Kanawah, and three SP GS locos in Daylight, 50-50, and black, Hudson, two PRR K4s and a smattering of British and European power... results... a full steam up bay.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Hans shud just put his Challenger away until the rest of us have ours to play with LOL


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Great video. Thanks for posting. 

Alan


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles
Really great work on the videos. I hope my K-4 runs as good as Ryans. Know it will though and shud look great at Steve's and Zube.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is my contribution to the chronicaling of the weekend activities. This video is only of the Saturday activities. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Video. 

Scott - the trail/camera car worked well - were you pushing it or did it have its own propulsion?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

He hooks the camera dolly to the train he is following with a rod several inches long and it runs on a parallel track. Maybe we can get some video of it in action. Works great as long as someone does not stop unexpectedly on the main with the camera dolly. I expect it to happen eventually. Really cool.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Pete - A little bit of both actually. Some has hand pushed and some was parallel tracking as Jim mentioned. I made sure that no one else was running on the parallel track when I "hooked" up to the train I was shooting. -- Scott


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see the camera setup.s great video of the BB and Challenger.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott 

I just noticed that at 4:34 on your video you captured the "break away" when two of the Row stock cars uncoupled at speed. I guess it is all in the timing!!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim: Yup! Sometimes I get lucky in video when operators get unlucky! 

Gibs: We get to do it all over again this weekend with the Narrow Gauge stuff, so will try to capture the camera car in action showing the hookup, etc.. The end credits show a picture of the car with my little camera. 

Scott


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

As usual Scott, great video! You're going to have a ball at Larry's this fall.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Never got an invite. Mad as all get out!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Crazy forum


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm joking BTW.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

He hooks the camera dolly to the train he is following with a rod several inches long and it runs on a parallel track 
Ah - he's "poling". [/i]

Cute little device.










I'll try to remember my camera this weekend, but don't expect action shots like that!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Pete - More than happy to help you get some of those tracking action shots with the camera car this weekend. -- Scott 

P.S. Just checked Best Buy and that little HD camcorder I use, that is in the above pic, is now only $85.00, down from $160.00. 2.5 hours of HD on a 16GB removeable chip. Great for throwing into the steamup kit.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott & Pete--Llyn Rice and I are leaving tomorrow AM and staying at the Holiday Inn in Leesburg. See you on Fri. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

See you on Fri. 
Doubtful - I'm not leaving here until Saturday! Have a safe trip.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked Best Buy and that little HD camcorder I use, that is in the above pic, is now only $85.00 
Yes, but when I sorted Best Buy "HD Camcorders" by Price, it was on the bottom of the second page ! $89.99 actually. 
What's wrong with a "Flip Video - UltraHD (3rd Generation) Camcorder" with 4 out of 5 stars by users at $57.99, I wonder? 

But I can borrow a $495 Sony if I need one - but the touchscreen might get in the trains' way! 

See you at the weekend - at least our trains run a little more slowly.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 13 Jun 2012 01:07 PM 
Just checked Best Buy and that little HD camcorder I use, that is in the above pic, is now only $85.00 
Yes, but when I sorted Best Buy "HD Camcorders" by Price, it was on the bottom of the second page ! $89.99 actually. 
What's wrong with a "Flip Video - UltraHD (3rd Generation) Camcorder" with 4 out of 5 stars by users at $57.99, I wonder? 

But I can borrow a $495 Sony if I need one - but the touchscreen might get in the trains' way! 

See you at the weekend - at least our trains run a little more slowly. Pete 
I utilize the Flip Video camera for my videos. As with any platform there are limitations such as with this one: operating system, editing (on board but take some knowledge to access/ edit with other programs) no movement stabilizer, no wide angle, motion photos can be tough due to focus points and speed of object, no touch screen but screen visibility is good ...
With that said for $58.00 it is plug and play along with compatible to formats like Youtube. Capability of editing, taking still shots (pretty good size- publication size) and have about 2 hours of filming time. Can easily be setup on PC (I believe the is a separate Mac version). The camera allows for preview and deleting sequences that you do not want to keep and you can watch/hear the videos to preview. Not extra wires or connection required as the plug is the same as using a flash drive. I enjoy using it on the go...true pocket HD video camera and photo camera in one.
But....no longer has a "support company" as it was dumped by the company that purchased Flip Camera. I have used it on Jim's track with a camera car:




We used it again on the I&EW having two engines running together with one pacing the other with the camera car. That should give an overview of the capability and quality of the camera with moving and shaking riding on a train


----------

